# Thomas Boston



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2005)

Thomas Boston, Presbyterian divine, was one of the most eminent of Scotland's 18th century ministers. 

The 12 volume _Works of Thomas Boston_ are available through the Encyclopedia Puritannica Project.


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Thomas Boston, Presbyterian divine, was one of the most eminent of Scotland's 18th century ministers.
> 
> The 12 volume _Works of Thomas Boston_ are available through the Encyclopedia Puritannica Project.



 especially fourfold state!!!!!!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 25, 2005)

I got all 12! Great stuff! I keep going back to his sermons quite a bit.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 16, 2006)

March 17 marks the 330th anniversary of the birth of Thomas Boston (March 17, 1676).


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 17, 2006)

Patrick, Boston, and Chalmers today? Not a bad day me thinks


----------



## Peter (Mar 17, 2006)

Boston fact #3 Thomas Boston's father was the instrument of the Erskine brothers' conversion. He was a covenanting minister who spent a lot of time in prison.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 7, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> especially fourfold state!!!!!!



Thomas Boston, _Human Nature in its Fourfold State_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2007)

Thomas Boston's _Body of Divinity_ is for sale on Ebay.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2007)

_The Beauties of Boston_ is for sale on Ebay.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 18, 2007)

_A Collection on Sermons ... Preached ... on Several Occasions, Particularllly Fast-days_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 2, 2007)

The 12 volume _Works of Thomas Boston_ can be downloaded for free in Logos format here.


----------

